# Eye Red veins remover



## Misshopeful24 (Jun 21, 2007)

Is there a product out there to get rid of the red veins in our eyes? I notice alot of people have this in their eyes and I was wondering if anything works or would we have to go to an eye doctor and ask him/her about it or there isn't any safe thing to use then visline (sp?)


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 21, 2007)

Visine gets the red out, but it would be better to figure out what's causing it and actually fix the problem, whether it's allergies, irritation, or whatever.


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (Jun 21, 2007)

*i get them when i have a case of insomnia (which seems like every other night now!) 'n i use similasan eye drops... i like it better than visine cuz it doesn't sting!!!  *​


----------



## kblakes (Jun 22, 2007)

Do you wear contacts?  You might try changing your solution.  Mine are way less bloodshot since I switched to one with different preservatives.


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 22, 2007)

i wear contacts and now i have blood vessel growth in my eyes - it's b/c the contacts reduce the oxygen getting to my eyes so the blood vessels grow toward that area to deliver oxygen to the deprived areas.  

if your red eyes are caused by the same thing as mine, it's best to let your eyes "rest" from contacts - i am used to wearing mine ALL day, so now i try to at least change to my glasses when i am home.

in the mean time, visine can constrict the blood vessels to make them less noticable (follow the directions on the bottle - don't over use it - it can end up making the red eyes worse).  there is no way to make it go away fast - wearing glasses instead of contacts can help in the longrun - it will allow oxygen to get to your eyes so hopefully the blood vessels will regress since they won't be needed to deliver oxygen.  sorry if i sound geeky - it's the pharmacist in me.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 22, 2007)

if your red eyes are caused by the same thing as mine, it's best to let your eyes "rest" from contacts - i am used to wearing mine ALL day, so now i try to at least change to my glasses when i am home.
  oxygen.  sorry if i sound geeky - it's the pharmacist in me.[/quote]

I do agree with you, glasses when you are at home or not dependant on your contacts is the best way to go. As for blood vessel growth into the cornea as a result of overwearing contacts is not a good sign. Definitely start wearing your glasses or even consider stop wearing contacts for a little while. If you cant live without your contacts, give Acuvue Oasys a try. It has hydraclear plus  and the lens is designed for comfort and better O2 flow....remember there are other biological properties within the eye.

if contacts are not your problem...I agree with shimmer, determine the problem and then try to go from there.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 24, 2007)

in aus, we have a drop called 'clear eyes' - and it was rumoured that stoners used to love it cos it made their eyes bright white!


----------



## Misshopeful24 (Jun 26, 2007)

I dont wear contacts, I am thinking its possible because i hardly sleep enough or something... or opening my eyes too darn wide lol... I guess  i should wear my glasses more often but still its crazy.. do i go to the eye doctor and ask them about things like that i don't think allergy is the problem...


----------

